# Milking stand pictures



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, now I would like to see pics of your homemade milk stands. I need to build one that will accommodate Lamanchas and Nigerian Dwarfs.

Also, if you could give the the rough dimensions (height from the floor to the top of the platform, width of the platform, and length of the platform) that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I can't give dimensions right now, but here are the photos. My husband made this for me when my first doe was due to freshen, (and then didn't deliver for another month, no due date, again!)

























I'm pretty sure this head gate will not work with a full sized goat. I hope to get an Alpine later this spring, so some modifications will have to be made. My husband lined the the head-gate with felt for her comfort! He is such a sweetie!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make the one on http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

Reduce the height of the head gate by two inches. Change legs as per this picture. More stable.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Both are great looking stands. I also want hubby to make one for me, not just incase I want to milk but I may this year but also for hoof trimming & vaccinations.

Do you use yours Alice for bucks hoof trimming, etc.?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Right now for my minis I have a PVC stand.....built it from these plans, but made mine taller, a bit longer and the head gate slightly taller... cost lesst han $50 to make and we had it completly finished in less than 3 hours and that includes the time it took to cut the PVC.....Needed something in a pinch and this fit the bill 

http://www.pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm

I've got all the materials for a metal milk stand and hubby's going to weld it all up for me this weekend (love being married to a welder/electrician/jack of all trades!!) so I can have a big one for the standards. He's planning on making it with a removable head gate and if going to build me a standard sized head gate and a head gate for minis so I can use it for everyone if I want


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I built very similar to the Fiasco farms stand instructions. BUT, I am really loving that storage bench idea Mrs.H, and the portable one by lasergrl! 
Mine is OK, but huge and heavy, and in the wrong barn at the moment....
I am sitting or standing or letting the foster baby just have it the milk..... 
I am thinking of building one that will fold down/up against the wall.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That PVC type & the portable one are great too. Is the portable one made from a lawn type cart & just add the head gate?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm in the process of making the fiasco farm stand. I scrounged and cut all of the wood this evening. I got the base made, but haven't attached the platform yet. ALL of the wood was scraps, so that's great! I might paint it hot pink or periwinkle, just because I can.

Hubby was pretty happy when I told him that I was making it myself. I was talking to him on the phone while he was driving home from work (an hour drive) and I told him that I was gathering up all of the lumber. He said that he thought that I could make it myself. I just said "well, DUH".


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I have three by the fiasco farm plans. I made my last two a bit longer with a little taller headgate to accomate larger nubians.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made a separate stand for hoof trimming. It's under a carport with better ventilation, and it's easier to clean around it than clean up hoof trimmings from the milk house!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Ours is here...
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4837092#post4837092


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> That PVC type & the portable one are great too. Is the portable one made from a lawn type cart & just add the head gate?


Yup, just a headgate on a garden cart! If you want to use that for a large breed goat, buy a better quality cart then the one pictured. I have seen carts that have thicker sturdier metal.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

lasergrl said:


> Yup, just a headgate on a garden cart! If you want to use that for a large breed goat, buy a better quality cart then the one pictured. I have seen carts that have thicker sturdier metal.



We have Nigerian dwarfs, mini nubians & 1 standard nubian so I think that size garden cart would work fine.
All great ideas though!


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

lasergrl said:


>


Love this idea!! What a cool idea for a rolling milk stand!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

What worked well for me was to place a thick paving stone all the way up front on the platform. The standard does stood with the toes further back from the front 8" or so anyway. Just enough lift up front for the mini-doe. I'd like to have a full-size platform to set on the regular platform, but I don't want to have to move a "box" around each time. The paving stone works well in the meantime.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

DH has made me one that will hold tall and short goats, I will do my best to get photos of a tall goat and then a short goat in the same stand for you today.
Slide show, click on the picture
The spotted goat is Lynn and she is Alpine/Boer.
The smaller goat is Daisy and she is a baby Kiko/Alpine, I figure she is about the same size as a ND.
Al is holding the wedge that keeps their head locked in.
Pictures of the high and low postition of the feed bucket


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I really like the way your head gate closes Rockytopsis. I love simple solutions. You don't get much more simple than a wedge!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Very nice, Rockytopsis!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I really like that!:clap:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

such good ideas!! Since I moved and had to leave my huge and heavy milkstand at the old place am now looking for one that I can cart around since not sure where I should set up for milking at.


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

We use the Fiasco Farm stand, but added sides to ours. I got the idea from the Waltons. They have a great milkstand on the show.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

ARGH. I can't find a picture of the Walton's milking. Goats? Cows?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I remember the Walton's milking Chance, the milking cow. I can't remember if they ever milked Myrtle, the goat.


----------

